# Zebralight H602w or H600w ??



## C.M.S (Jan 6, 2015)

Having the SC600 II L2 for a couple weeks I've decided that I want a 18650 headlamp to go with my newly beloved SC600. But can't decide if I want the 80 degree flood (H600w) or the 120 degree flood that the H602w has . My SC has 80 degree and love it but wondering if the 120 degree is flat out amazing , and either one I choose would be the neutral tint version vs my cool white SC600 .


----------



## jinya1004 (Jan 6, 2015)

I have both the h600fw and the h600w. I prefer the h600w for camping. They both work but I prefer the floodier lights indoors


----------



## chadvone (Jan 6, 2015)

The H600w had 80 degree spill. There will also be a hot spot much like your SC600 II L2. The H602 is all flood.


----------



## C.M.S (Jan 6, 2015)

How much less throw does the frosted lens version have over the H600 ? And how is the overall throw on the 602 ?


----------



## CaptainPicard (Jan 6, 2015)

It all depends on what you're looking for. The H602 is all flood (no hotspot) and the H600 is the same beam pattern as your SC600 (more or less).


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## saypat (Jan 7, 2015)

here is a thread with the most amazing contributions (videos, stills). It will answer all your questions! Amazing man.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...s-H600F-(Floody)-vs-H602-(no-reflector)-beams


----------



## Charles L. (Jan 7, 2015)

Stefano's beam illustrations are great, I agree. And C.M.S., there is a "middle ground" option between the H602 and the H600: the H600F. I've never used one of the 602 models, but I can't imagine wanting more flood than the H600F provides.


----------



## C.M.S (Jan 7, 2015)

Decisions decisions decisions ..

looks like the H600F is on back order at Zebralight .


----------



## fonfan (Jul 23, 2015)

I'm using h602w for works in distance 0.2-1.5 meters. This is the best employment of 602. Light color not very good-loking without lens, but I like it.


----------



## hazza (Jul 23, 2015)

fonfan said:


> I'm using h602w for works in distance 0.2-1.5 meters. This is the best employment of 602. Light color not very good-loking without lens, but I like it.



I agree, the 602 is for very short range work, stuff at arms reach or illuminating a room in front of you. 

The 600F is a great compromise, the hotspot is broad so it's still good for close range (DIY etc), but it still has some throw.

It's going to depend on what you want to use it for. If you aren't sure, I'd suggest the 600Fw. Be sure to check out Stefano's pics too!


----------



## Amelia (Jul 23, 2015)

I've owned all 3. The H600Fw is the only one I still use regularly. I sent the H602w back to the dealer the day it arrived, WAY too diffuse with no hotspot or throw at all... maybe useful indoors, but next to worthless outside (where I use a headlamp most). The H600w is fine for walking/hiking, but I don't like the obvious hotspot - always bugged me a bit until I put diffuser film over the lens. Still use it occasionally with the DC Fix diffuser film, but I like the beam of the H600Fw much better. The H600Fw is PERFECT - nice diffused hotspot that blends into the spill gradually and perfectly... this is THE light for me when night hiking, I love love LOVE it!


----------

